# B&k 2218



## seed7 (May 30, 2007)

Is anybody familiar with the B&K 2218 "Precision Integrating Sound Level Meter"? I got one for free recently, but it lacks any kind of documentation. 

The main question, of course, is it suitable for REW? But then, how to use it?

The 2218 has an output/input for an external filter and two other outputs, one marked wit AC the other with DC. I guess that one of the two latter should be connected to the sound card input.

Then there's a big knob with the following options, cal, slow, fast, impulse, peakhold. My guess would be that fast is the setting to choose.

Weighting options are linear and "A". (I'll probably have to dive into the REW docs on this one first  )

Is there any way to determine what capsule is on it. I tried to do it by images on the web but that's impossible. There is no indication on the outside and I have no clue how to get it off the swan neck (UA0196). Anyway it seems that most B&K capsules have a good low end extension and that's what we're looking for.


ingo


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

You would certainly want to use the AC output and select linear (presumably that's flat). Problem is that you have no idea how low the extension is, and how accurate it is. If you're looking to simply test your subwoofer from 20hz to 200Hz, it would probably be acceptable to get a general idea of the response and identify peaks caused by room modes.....

brucek


----------



## seed7 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks brucek.


----------



## Ilkka (Jun 8, 2006)

Usually the B&K stuff is extremely high quality AND expensive. So there's a good chance that it's very flat too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

The capsule unscrews from the UA0196. 
The capsule type number is visible after it has been removed.


----------

